# Internet has become extremely slow



## chaz100

We're currently on a Sky network supporting two computers wirelessly. For the past week or so the internet has become too slow to use and the connection frequently goes through brief periods (a minute or so) where nothing will load at all and other programmes like Msn and Steam disconnect. This happens all the time but especially at peak times.

We've fully scanned for viruses on both computers (Bitdefender) so it doesn't seem to be caused by that. Not really sure what has caused this.

Thanks.


----------



## jamesd1981

try resetting your router and your wireless adapter


----------



## linkin

Have you got a password on the wireless?


----------



## chaz100

Thanks for the replies!

jamesd1981: It seems to work some of the time. Most of the time, however, it doesn't get any quicker.

linkin: Yes, it's passworded.


----------



## linkin

Have you tried using an ethernet cable? What's your advertised line speed? Which version of wireless are you using (B, G, N, etc)

Use an ethernet cable and wireless, compare speeds at www.speedtest.net


----------



## chaz100

We're now using a cable on the computer downstairs and there's no difference in speed.

The wireless is N.


----------



## Nanobyte

Perhaps it's time to get Sky Network to check your service.


----------



## teamhex

Nanobyte said:


> Perhaps it's time to get Sky Network to check your service.



Is it a satellite service? 
I had a buddy that paid $100 a month and only got 20Kbs download. It was awhile back so I cant comment on their current technology level, but it was a bad service.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

you are on sky broadband right? coming down through the phone line which is a bt line?
Can you first check your phone line and confirm there is no noise on the line and if that it is clear the 2nd thing is can you go here and run a speedtest please.

http://speedtester.bt.com/


This speedtest is significantly more detailed results than the previous test, could you then post your results here.

This speed you will probably be asked to run if you call SKY as it saves all the data on a server which can be accessed from various isp in the uk.

We will then go from there.


----------



## chaz100

No noise on the line besides the usual dial tone.

The results from the speed test were:

82 kbps (max achievable 7150kbps)

For your connection, the acceptable range of speeds is 600-7150 Kbps.
 Additional Information:
 Your DSL Connection Rate :3456 Kbps(DOWN-STREAM), 448 Kbps(UP-STREAM)
 IP Profile for your line is - 3000 Kbps

Thanks very much.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

right you should be getting speeds of around 3000 Kbs.

I will explain the max is 7150 is the max you will receive on any  line advertising up to 8Mbs as bt reserve part of the line, the 7150 is what you would get if you were right next to the exchange and contention ratio wasn't an issue, connections are shared as there is simply not enough capacity, you share the bandwidth available from the isp and the exchange with others, I believe for residential it is at a ratio of 30:1.

Your are currently synced at 3456Kbs and should be achieving at least a 3Mb download rate, you are getting 82Kbs.
Your acceptable speed range before BT wholesale or Sky will consider it a fault is between 600-7150 Kbps, it is then  considered below the fault threshold.
Bascially you need to get your ip profile reset, the exchange will then determine your max stable speed which will take around 10 days but you would notice the effect within hours.
But this does not solve the underlying cause, a very common cause for this is an intermitent connection this can be caused from many different things but it can also be caused by restarting your router alot as the exchange cannot detect the difference between a line fault and you powering off the equipment.

Before you go the the next step have you ensure there is no malware on your computer, to do so follow these instrctions

http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html

But I think you are going to need to call sky and explain your problem to them but to give you a heads up they will probably ask the following things to change the micro filter and the plug it directly into the test socket, which is behind the normal phone socket once you unscrew the front, these are very rarely a problem but I have known one instance, in my house none after the thousands of calls I took a BT BB support, but you will probably need to call tech support and tell them to sort out the line as the line will not sort it self out quickly if at all if they dont reset the line.

I am on plusnet and I have had a simalar problem recently, speed dropped from 0.65 Mbs, I know so fast that if you blink you'll miss it , to 0.120 Kbs and they reset the line within half an hour it was fixed.
Sorry about the delay in respone I thought you had given up on the thread.


----------



## chaz100

We called Sky and they were unable to do anything about our problem. We've decided to switch to BT. Even if this doesn't improve the situation at least it will be cheaper... 

Thanks for all the help anyway. Really appreciate it.


----------



## cabinfever1977

Maybe you should upgrade to a better faster service.


----------



## Boothy19-72

Im also on the Sky network and found by changing to OpenDNS servers as opposed to using Skys made a significant difference in speed. 

OpenDNS 208.67.222.222
             208.67.222.220

Try those.


----------



## Nanobyte

Boothy19-72 said:


> Im also on the Sky network and found by changing to OpenDNS servers as opposed to using Skys made a significant difference in speed.....


The DNS server only translates the URL into an IP address.  The DNS server should only affect the time it takes to do that, not speed of loading the page or transfer of attachments.  A bad DNS server usually shows as the browser appears to be doing nothing for a prolonged time.


----------

